# Nice little addition to the arsenal



## “The Old Man” (Mar 6, 2020)

Bought this Marlin 1894 NIB from a surgical student at a local Med school. Practically stole it at the price I gave. Bought it as a companion piece for my Ruger Super Blackhawk. 
It’s chambered in .44 mag. I love the blue steel and walnut. I was looking for one of the stainless models. But, this model just looks and handles real nice.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 6, 2020)

I have always had a soft spot in my heart for lever actions. Though I can't find a practical reason for having one I have always liked them. Nice rifle OP.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 6, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I have always had a soft spot in my heart for lever actions. Though I can't find a practical reason for having one I have always liked them. Nice rifle OP.


Uhm... to be a cowboy??? That’s the only reason you need.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 6, 2020)

Bambi said:


> Uhm... to be a cowboy??? That’s the only reason you need.



I walk the property every morning. Nice light little carbine to grab on the way out the door.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 6, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I walk the property every morning. Nice light little carbine to grab on the way out the door.



What a fantastic way to start your day.  Love the Rifle too


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 6, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> What a fantastic way to start your day.  Love the Rifle too


Yes it is! 5 wooded acres in Missouri next to 600 acres all the way down to the Meramec river. This is literally hog heaven. Lots of boar sign. Waiting to drill some of them👍


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 6, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Yes it is! 5 wooded acres in Missouri next to 600 acres all the way down to the Meramec river. This is literally hog heaven. Lots of boar sign. Waiting to drill some of them👍



You legit need to carry if there are boars around.  Those MFers are mean, and they will attack....


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 6, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> You legit need to carry if there are boars around.  Those MFers are mean, and they will attack....


That is exactly why I carry something anytime I walk out the door. Hell they get up on the road sometime. Easy to pick off that way.


----------

